# Chino Planes of Fame 2009



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just looked at their website, and they are putting up a date of May 16 and 17 for when they will have their annual air show.

Start saving up!

Planes of Fame Air Museum - Official Site


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I was rich enough its one I want to hit before I die. I have visions of me sitting on a tractor mowing the grass getting ready for our show 2 weeks after


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2009)

Rats !..

Cant make it now this year ! (credit crunch dontchaknow !)  

However, as next year is my 50th, my intention is do this show, Oshkosh and also Reno. 

Already started to cost things up....travel costs will be roughly £400 return for each trip, accommodation approx £150 all in just leaving transport at about £110 and then spending cash.

Requirement is to see loads of Warbirds, have at least one ride at each show...gotta get a Mustang trip this time !...take a couple of pictures  and eat loads, drink loads, have the odd cigar and just chill out and enjoy.

Now, wonder if I could wangle a sponsorship deal to make Chino happen this year for me


----------

